
Show HN: Hacker News Digest – A responsive HN with summaries and illustrations - polythene
http://www.hackernews.im/?from=hn
======
sinalc0
This is awesome. I am always struggling when I open HN with my Phone.

Bookmark saved!!

Thanks man.

~~~
polythene
Thank you for your identity, I made this for a better readable hacker news.
Your comments and criticisms are always welcome.

